# number of shells?



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Is there a restriction for the number of shells that you can carry in your shotgun while turkey hunting, like with waterfowl? I couldnt find anything on the DNR site or in the Turkey hunting PDF on the site.

Thanks

J-


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

It don't believe so, if you ever hunt out of state make sure you check. Missouri has a limit of 3 shells. The best part of turkey hunting is that if your patient and your gun is patterned it only takes 1 shell. 

Good luck.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

cool thanks Gobblerman. I was just wondering if I had to try to dig out the plug that came with my 870.

J-


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I think 5 is the limit. Pretty much I think you just can't have a mag extension.


----------



## actionjaXon (Aug 18, 2006)

j/w...why would you want more than 1 or 2 shells? good luck getting more shots than that....shouldn't take more than one..lol, and maybe another if ya hit real bad, and have to finish it off.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

It is unlawful to hunt with a semi-automatic shotgun or semi-automatic rifle,
other than a .22 caliber rimfire, that can hold more than six shells in the barrel
and magazine combined. Fully automatic firearms are illegal. All shotguns used
for migratory game birds (including woodcock) must be plugged so the total
capacity of the shotgun does not exceed three shells.

Turkey hunters are limited to 6 shells total in the gun.
You can carry 1000 in the vest if you want


----------



## actionjaXon (Aug 18, 2006)

i've seen .17hmr rifles that hold 7 total


----------



## actionjaXon (Aug 18, 2006)

also, what about ARs? that are used for varmint hunting


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Ask the DNR.
I copied that from the guide.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

actionjaXon said:


> also, what about ARs? that are used for varmint hunting


Well they are semi-auto so must only hold max of 6 rounds...
Either a 5 round magazine or plug a larger capacity one so can only hold 5 round... Or no magazine at all....


----------



## Gramps (Jan 19, 2007)

Shotguns and Bow & Arrows are the only legal weapons you can hunt Turkey with in the state of Michigan, your shotgun can hold no more than 6 shells in the magazine and chamber combined, you can not use any shot larger than #4s, get on the DNR web site and click on to the 2007 Turkey hunting guide all your info will be right there, one last thing if your already thinking about how many shells you can have in your gun, you have already missed your bird, it only takes one, and make it count. if you start throwing lead at these birds, your only going to cripple them and they will go off and be yote bait, there feathers are like steel, head and neck shots only.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

To clarify.....only SEMI-AUTO shotguns and rifles have a capacity limitation....a pump or bolt action has no limits on the number of rounds.


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

man it must be too early for me! when i read in Trout's post where it says it's unlawful to hunt turkey with a semi-auto shotgun. i was a lil confused! one arrow for me


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

It doesn't matter to me, my muzzleloader only holds one shot at a time


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

This was a good thread, I was always under the impression you could only have three shells. Now I know better.


----------



## Fix_F16 (Feb 15, 2006)

This might sound rediculous but once I get set up, I stuff as many 3 1/2 shells in my 835 that I can ... not because I think I'll need that many shots. I do it to increase the weight of my gun. That darn thing kicks like a mule and the added weight takes some of the grief away from my shoulder.


----------

